# A lizard with no name!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So about a month ago, my sister gave my mom her bearded dragon. When my mom got the bearded dragon all that was in her cage was a rock/house thing and a water bowl. Since then I've built her a little ramp/ledge and we've put actual sand on the bottom and foliage and proper lighting. Needless to say she's much happier now and is much more lively! BUT she still has no name!

So! Here are a few pictures of the lizard in her new home. If you have a suggestion for a good lizard name, toss it out! HAHA


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gojira ......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dude, i've only owned one reptile in my life... her name was Guacamole... 

Goanna... the name of the lizard on ferngully


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looks awesome, be careful with the sand try not to feed her on it there is a high risk of compaction if she ingests it I used to use textures natural stone tiles in mine easy to clean , looks good though nice that she can get right up to the basking light.  Iv taken in many rescues over the years and actually tryna rehome some other lizards now that they are healthy and in the process just got talked into taking another :S , if you need a good bearded dragon forum let me know I have a great one with lots of knowledgable ppl lol kinda like this one but for beardys.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

I love lizards they are my second favorite pet! I think you got to go with her personality. Is she a princes type.... or a tough girl. I had an lizard named Vivian and a Jr. LOL. How about beauty! like sleeping beauty. She was sleepy until you got her and livened her up! I like beauty!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> looks awesome, be careful with the sand try not to feed her on it there is a high risk of compaction if she ingests it I used to use textures natural stone tiles in mine easy to clean , looks good though nice that she can get right up to the basking light.  Iv taken in many rescues over the years and actually tryna rehome some other lizards now that they are healthy and in the process just got talked into taking another :S , if you need a good bearded dragon forum let me know I have a great one with lots of knowledgable ppl lol kinda like this one but for beardys.


Thanks Angel! I'll talk to my mom and see if she wants to get involved in a forum. It's her dragon after all! And as far as feeding on the sand, the sand that is on the bottom is "reptile sand" which is calcium sand and can actually be digested by them. We were told about them eating normal sand and it being bad, so we got that stuff. It looks cool too! haha

And Ruin, I like the idea of sleeping beauty! haha


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Thanks Angel! I'll talk to my mom and see if she wants to get involved in a forum. It's her dragon after all! And as far as feeding on the sand, the sand that is on the bottom is "reptile sand" which is calcium sand and can actually be digested by them. We were told about them eating normal sand and it being bad, so we got that stuff. It looks cool too! haha
> 
> And Ruin, I like the idea of sleeping beauty! haha


Let me know what name you go with....I love lizards so much. They are interesting pets


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! She looks like a Cornelia to me


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Puff, of course. LOL!!

Puff the magic "dragon"

I had a Beardy for many years. She passed away and now Razael is on my leg in tattoo form.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Actually sand is way better to have then in. They can actually eat a bit of sand and have no problems at all, but if they eat a piece of bark it could cause blockage and die. Also I wouldn't put fake plants in with them either. I had a friend who's dragon died from trying to eat the fake plants. Another thing about Bearded Dragons is they don't need a water bowl. They are from the desert and many can't drink from a bowl unless you teach them to do so. They get their water from lettuce and fruits. I have 3 Beardies and I love them to death. Our female Burgundy is a blood red x green fire so she has lots of color on her. One of males Brick is just a regular, he looks a lot like yours, and our oldest is Black Beard's Delight, he's a light citrus. They are so cool, and fun to watch when they eat.

Here's Brick and Black beard gettin some sun with my kitty








my girl Burgundy








Black Beard giving Burgundy a hug


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

calci sand is just as bad IMO but lol thats a controversial subject with some , there are those who swear by it and tehn there are those who have had compaction issues. My girl came with her tank full of calci sand and i removed it besides it turned her pink and was a huge mess whenever I took her out. But if it works for you then i guess thats your decision  I love the hammocks I see in KG's pics she has one mine loved theres deff worth gettin. I had a big water bin in one of my tanks one of my girls liked to go in it on her own but most wont use it and if you keep water in the tank you need to watch the humidity levels. great job on the ramp though love seeing when someone just makes things to customize the tanks.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll have to take a pic of my tank for you guys later. It's about 5ft long and 3.5-4ft high. We have a heat lamp and climbing stones on one side. The other side has a log latter and a log so they have one side hot and one side to cool down. We have sand in our tank but it isn't the calsi sand. Also we have a feeding dish for them so they don't eat right off the sand. I don't think I've ever seen them eat any of the sand at all. They seem to do just fine but the bark thing really freaks me out. There are also a few types of live plants you can put in with them, like small flowering cactus they love the flowers, they love and can eat hibiscus flowers, and aloe plants also. Were going to be putting some live plants in now that we have our big tank ready.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

looks like a "Steven" to me. but then again i always wanted a naughty little monkey
i could call Steven,... and beat him with a stick, or fire hot coffee on him
when he got out of line...that's just me. 

good luck in whatever you choose to name him/her/it.


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

Props on building more stuff for the beardie!... But I can't help myself, my reptile rescuer in me is coming out.

Calci-sand is one of the worst possible things you can put into a tank, the only thing more dangerous is crushed walnut shells. The package is wrong, it most certainly isn't eatable. I've been given countless Beardies with life threatening compaction because of this stuff, it should be sold as 'death in a bag' and should not be on the market at all.

The labeling on a bag is meant to tell the consumer about the product, without lying, but does not require them to list complications or issues that could arise as a result of its use. (Unless the product were to be used for medicinal purposes.)

This is the description for a product called T-Rex Bone Aid Calci-sand (Calcium Sand). This is how the products sells itself to unsuspecting consumers.

T-Rex Bone Aid Calci-sand: Made of 100% Calcium Carbonate.
T-Rex Calci-Sand (being a mineral) is safe in direct contact with heating elements. It conducts heat well and it is suitable for use with heat mats or cables buried under it to a shallow depth. It does not harbor mites and inhibits the growth of molds or fungus.
T-Rex Calci-Sand makes spot cleaning both easy and accurate. Calci-Sand clumps readily to wet waste material, drying it and preventing it from being spread throughout the enclosure.
T-Rex Calci-Sand is now available in nine colors: Chocolate Brown, Red Rock, Natural White, Blue, Green, Cherry Red, Beige, Black ,Glo-in-the-Dark and the newest colors: Black granite and Red Rock Granite. All colors are created with F.D.A. approved natural food colorants.​
*What the bag doesn't state is that calcium carbonate has a Mallinckrodt Chemicals Material Safety Data Sheet for safe handling. Material Safety Data Sheets are required by companies when a chemical, mineral, solvent, or other product has been proven to cause illness or injury to humans. They are required by law, by all companies, that handle these materials. This is to inform the individual that may be handling this product so they know the consequences of improper handling. If you want to acquire this information for a product you purchased, you can contact the company and request access to this information.

This is the MSDS for dealing with 100% pure calcium carbonate.*

Inhalation: Excessive concentrations of a nuisance dust may cause nuisance condition such as coughing, sneezing, and nasal irritation.
Ingestion: Non-toxic.
Skin Contact: Not expected to be a health hazard from skin exposure.
Eye Contact: No information found, but presumed to cause mechanical irritation. 
Chronic Exposure: Excessive oral doses of calcium carbonate may produce alkalosis and hypercalcemi

We are instructed to avoid using this product for longer than 2 weeks unless being monitored by a doctor. Our reptiles are placed on this stuff for months and years at a time. If it isn't safe for us to use for longer than 2 weeks, what make you believe it is safe for your reptile?

As your reptile eats stray food items on the calcium sand, insects in the calcium sand, or randomly licks and consumes the calcium sand, it is also "medicating" itself with an antacid. The more it consumes, the more neutralized the acid in the stomach becomes. In high doses, this can easily lead to an impaction as the reptiles acid would become so neutralized that it would no longer be able to digest any additional calcium sand. The reptiles ability to digest its food adequately can be impaired or can even be halted when excessive amounts have been ingested.

It can also cause constipation. This in itself can be lethal as the body is required to expel the waste and byproducts from the foods consumed. If these are not expelled, toxicity can easily and readily become a serious issue. Toxic waste, once entered into the blood stream, can be fatal.

In excessive doses, calcium carbonate is also noted as causing hypercalcemia. Hypercalcemia is an excessive amount of calcium in the blood. This can lead to muscle weakness, psychological issues, nerve damage, spinal column curvature, and other serious issues.

The dust produced by Calcium Sand can be inhaled. As your reptile stirs the dust up and inhales the dust produced and made airborne, they could begin to experience eye and lung irritation.

The ingestion of calcium sand , coupled with their calcium dish you should be providing as well as the dusting of their feeder insects can easily result in devastating consequences. Don't use this stuff and help educate anyone who tries to tell you otherwise.

On top of that, you're lizard is basically living in a big litter box, it's full of bacteria. It turns into bunches of goo inside (as it mentioned earlier, clumps fast for 'easy cleanup' only this happens inside your pet) your lizard causing death and it's no where near what they live on in the wild. Beardies rarely come across any sand, they spend most of their lives on hard, compact clay. There is no such thing as safe sand, no loose substrate is. A good close to natural choice is slate tile or if you want something easy to clean, paper towel, reptile carpet, newspaper yada yada.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Gizzard the Lizard,for short,Gizzy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Actually sand is way better to have then in. They can actually eat a bit of sand and have no problems at all, but if they eat a piece of bark it could cause blockage and die. Also I wouldn't put fake plants in with them either. I had a friend who's dragon died from trying to eat the fake plants. Another thing about Bearded Dragons is they don't need a water bowl. They are from the desert and many can't drink from a bowl unless you teach them to do so. They get their water from lettuce and fruits. I have 3 Beardies and I love them to death. Our female Burgundy is a blood red x green fire so she has lots of color on her. One of males Brick is just a regular, he looks a lot like yours, and our oldest is Black Beard's Delight, he's a light citrus. They are so cool, and fun to watch when they eat.
> 
> Here's Brick and Black beard gettin some sun with my kitty
> 
> ...


I remember these pics from another thread


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

I almost forgot the names.. oops. My first little male was a brilliant Chris allen red (deep, blood red in color) named "Amun Ra" after the Egyptian sun god. It suited him perfectly. lol. I've got a Lavender x salmon dragon female (Pastel colour's with lavender stripes down her sides) that I named Jediah. 

I've had a number of other fosters though, lots of names. lol. Draco, Kernels, Mooochaccino, Erella, Sheba, Dragzilla, Shelly, Wolf.. ermm.. There are more, I just can't remember at the moment. Those where just the lastest few that came through my care.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

had a few dragons myself. Gomez, Lady, Sandy and Dargon haha lemme dig up some pics 









Gomez he was an orange sumtin









Sandy was a citrus


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I forgot to tell ya! We've decided upon a name! It is Percilla!  I think it's fitting. Is it weird that she is missing 2 of her back toes? Or is that something that happens often?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Their toes can be bitten off by another dragon if they get into it bad enough. I've seen males hurt each other pretty bad over a female. Was she ever with other dragons or any other type of lizards?


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never had a dragon. They are cool looking pets. Speaking of getting bit... ever get bit by one and did it hurt?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never ever been bit by my dragons. They are generally non aggressive. Mine are handled everyday and even get "free time" out of the cage. I'm sure if one bit you it'd hurt they have sharp little teeth.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I think she lost it when she was still little and in the cage with the others at the store. And I've never been bitten by her, but I've been licked.


----------

